# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Κασετόφωνο] ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΣΕΤΟΦΩΝΟ ROTEL RD-560(VINTAGE)

## themisperi

Γειά σας παιδιά! Έχω το παραπάνω κασετόφωνο χαρισμένο απο φίλο μου.Του άλλαξα ιμάντες γιατί λόγω αχρηστίας είχαν λιώσει και βάζοντάς το να παίξει ξεκινάει κανονικά αλλά ο ήχος του είναι παραμορφωμένος και στα δυό κανάλια και απο την υποδοχή των ακουστικών πάλι το ίδιο ακούγεται.Τί μπορεί να φταίει?Επίσης και αλλο ένα πρόβλημα είναι οτι στα vuμετρα με οθόνη υγρών κρυστάλλων το ένα είναι μόνιμα τερματισμένο.Δεν ξέρω αν έχει σχέση με το πρόβλημα.Πιστεύω οτι κάτι γίνεται με τον προενισχυτή.Άν ξέρει καπιος κατι ας δώσει τα φώτα του.

----------


## papkir

δοκιμασε πρωτα να καθαρισης με σπρει επαφων τον πολυδιακοπτη που μπαινει σε λειτουργια κατα την ενγραφη , οπως επισης και την κεφαλη με ισοπροπυλικη αλκοολη και βλεπουμε

----------


## Papas00zas

Ξεχάσαμε και κατι επίσης σημαντικό: Να δεις τις κεφαλές αν έχουν καφέ ίχνη επανω τους-σαν σκουριά φαίνεται, αλλά είναι πιο ανοιχτό καφέ-μπορεί να θέλουν καθάρισμα από υπολείμματα ταινίας.

----------


## themisperi

Εννοείται οτι κεφαλές και πίντς-ρόλλερ είναι ήδη καθαρισμένα,και δοκιμή έχω κάνει με το πολυδιακόπτη.Έχω παραμόρφωση στον ήχο

----------


## ezizu

Εφόσον έχεις ελέγξει διακόπτη,κεφαλή κ.λ.π. τότε προφανώς υπάρχει πρόβλημα σε κάποιο ή κάποια εξαρτήματα (πιθανών σε  κάποιους πυκνωτές) π.χ. στο κύκλωμα  τροφοδοσίας, ή στην προενισχυση κ.ο.κ.

----------

